# Halifax Accommodations and Things To Do Thread [merged]



## RHFC_piper (19 Aug 2007)

I've searched around, both here and on google, and couldn't find exactly what I was looking for.

The wife and I are heading to Mahone bay, NS on Tuesday, and will be there until Saturday.  Officially, we're going to be there for a close friends wedding (I'm the best man and the piper), but we want to do some sight seeing while there.  
Mahone Bay looks nice, but we want to spend Friday in Halifax.  We just need to find stuff to do, and most tourism websites only have information about very "Touristy" attractions; Bus/car tours, museum tours (I don't mind museums... but there's a limit), "wine and cheese" artsy-fartsy kinda stuff or stuff that cost a lot of money for cheesy, kitchy crap... we're not into that.  We only have a day and some of the evening to spend, and we don't want to waste it.  So I figured, there has to be a few folks here residing in Halifax who could give me the low down on things to do.

So here's the kind of stuff we're looking for;

Military museums / forts; I know there's a fort there somewhere, but as much as I've searched for it, with out a name it's a needle in a hay stack.

Pubs, Bars, Clubs, Restaurants; (good seafood places, or Scottish/Irish pubs)

General fun stuff to do and cool things to see... You know, the "hidden Gem" kinda stuff.  
We don't know what's there, so we don't know what else to ask about.

Any information would be greatly appreciated, and I'm sure this thread could be helpful to others who are planning a trip to Halifax.

BTW, for anyone who wants to get together for a pint while we're there, just let me know and I'm sure we could sort something out.

Cheers :cheers:


----------



## George Wallace (19 Aug 2007)

Wow!  Your Googlefu must be broken.  Try one of the NS Tourism sites.

Big fort in Halifax.  Can't miss it.  The Citadel.

Big Tourist attraction just outside of Halifax is Peggies Cove.  A must see for many from 'away'.

Bars and pubs a plenty down by the waterfront.  Try Privateers Warehouse.  That whole area is meant for crawling.  Every type of bar and pub that you can think of.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (19 Aug 2007)

Well I live in Windsor which is about 40 minutes from Mahone Bay, and I've only been there a few times, but I thought that I would help how I could. Just outside of Mahone Bay is Oak Island. Thats where Captain Kidd supposedly hid his massive fortune, and for the last hundred years people have been digging for it (but only in one VERY deep hole). Oak Island is pretty small and now the only way you can get on the island is with a tour. 
There is a nice aviation museum at CFG Greenwood that has an old Argus, Neptune, and Landcaster on display outside (I think those are the right aircraft).
Here in Windsor there is Fort Edward, but that is just an old shed on a hill now, but there is a nice military style pub downtown called the Spitfire Arms. 
It's not much, but with a little bit of the knowledge I've got of these areas.. I thought I'd pitch in.


----------



## RHFC_piper (19 Aug 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Wow!  Your Googlefu must be broken.  Try one of the NS Tourism sites.
> 
> Big fort in Halifax.  Can't miss it.  The Citadel.
> 
> ...



Type in "Fort, Halifax" and see what comes up...  There's about 10 "forts" in Halifax, and yet "the Citadel" doesn't come up right away.  I have never been to Halifax (or anywhere else out east) and although I've heard of "the Citadel", I was unaware of where it was or anything about it...

As for the Tourist crap... Not interested in a lot of it.  I don't want to pay $60 per person for a bus tour of Halifax, or anything kitchy like that... not my thing.   I'm looking for the stuff tourist miss out on 'cause they don't live there and thus, don't know.

The bars and pubs down by the waterfront sound good... that's what I'm looking for. But what street are they on. Any favorites for different types of food and drink?  Where's the best seafood, or who has the best wings... stuff like that.   That's the kind of stuff google doesn't quite give you.


----------



## George Wallace (19 Aug 2007)

If you go down to Greenwood, then Port Royale isn't too far away either.  The first settlement in Canada.


----------



## Michael OLeary (19 Aug 2007)

Halifax Citadel National Historic Site of Canada

Army Museum

Point Pleasant Park

Halifax Public Gardens

You haven’t experienced Halifax till you visit the Historic Properties.


Can any of the Navy types arrange a CPF or submarine tour?


----------



## George Wallace (19 Aug 2007)

Bars in Halifax.....the Historic Properties is a good place to walk around.  Privateers warehouse in down there.  The HMCS Sackville is also moored down there, along with the Bluenose and then there is also the Maritime Museum.

Just a few of the watering holes   ;D


----------



## George Wallace (19 Aug 2007)

You'll find that most of what you probably want to see in the way of Bars and Eateries are within a four or six block radius of the Historic Properties.  If you cross over to Dartmouth, there is the museum at CFB Shearwater.


----------



## aesop081 (19 Aug 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> If you go down to Greenwood, then Port Royale isn't too far away either.  The first settlement in Canada.



Of course, you should avoid Greenwood at all possible costs.........


----------



## kratz (19 Aug 2007)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Can any of the Navy types arrange a CPF or submarine tour?



The MCDVs are away until the end of the month.  I was lucky to get family on the last day sail. If we knew sooner, it would be easier to work out a tour or day sail.


----------



## mudrecceman (19 Aug 2007)

Seafood.

5 Fishermen is good but probably the most expensive. (like...$40 a plate type expensive).   http://www.fivefishermen.com   Five Fishermen is a 10 minute walk, if you walk slow, to the waterfront and Historic Properties area, which is along the waterfront and also close to the Casino...which is right next to the dockyard...its all really quite close together.  5 Fishermen is close to the WTCC, so its easy to find.

If not that place, then Murphy's on The Water http://www.murphysonthewater.com/ , Saltys... http://www.saltys.ca/.  These are almost side by side.  Also close to the Lower Deck, a popular watering hole as well...outside deck is usually a good spot in the summer...and a Friday?  

The first pub that came to my mind was The Old Triangle, lower part of Prince Street.  Call it a 10 minute walk from Citadel Hill, almost next to 5 Fishermen.  http://www.oldtriangle.com/halifax/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1

But "the waterfront" sounds like the area you are interested in to me, in the Halifax area atleast.  Most of the museums, pubs, bars, restaurants, are all within walking distance of Citadel Hill, which, IMHO, the time on a tour of the Hill is well worth it as a "start point".

If you have time, they also have some "harbour tours" via boats/ships/amphibious too.  2 mast, 3 mast "sailing ships", then there is also the "Harbour Hopper".  

http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=halifax+harbour+tours&meta=

HLs and I have done the harbour cruise this summer, and ate at Murphy's on The Water a week ago tonight.  If you go there, ask for a table on the patio...overlooks the harbour, as does Salty's...as in...right on the waterfront.  Literally.


----------



## Michael OLeary (19 Aug 2007)

The Five Fisherman is almost impossible to get into these days without a reservation wel in advance.  There is another restaurant in the same building (same owners I believe) which is equally good.  Unfortunately, the name escapes me at the moment.


----------



## mudrecceman (19 Aug 2007)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> The Five Fisherman is almost impossible to get into these days without a reservation wel in advance.  There is another restaurant in the same building (same owners I believe) which is equally good.  Unfortunately, the name escapes me at the moment.



Yes, the one on the ground level..."what's it name".   :-\


----------



## megany (19 Aug 2007)

There's a little restaurant at the bottom of the Five Fishermen called "Little Fish."

The Old Triangle is a fantastic pub in Halifax, I would bring my family there whenever they were in town.  It's located on Prince Street, I believe - a block or two above the waterfront.  There's a patio and they have live music every night at 9pm.  They also don't charge cover (which is rare).  It's very well maintained, excellent pub food (if interested) and friendly staff.  Definitely the cleanest pub.

Other fun pubs: The Split Crow, which is Halifax's oldest (and in its first location was the site of the first murder in Halifax, way back in the 1700's); The Lower Deck which is nestled in the Historic Properties or Pogue Fado.  The Split on a Thursday evening or Saturday afternoon is mayhem, you have been warned.  It's due to the university students and the common knowledge of heavily discounted beer.

For nicer dining, I second the Salty's recommendation.  It's directly on the waterfront and they have a massive patio.  You could also try the Five Fishermen (it's haunted since the building used to be a morgue), or McKelvie's has good seafood as well.  McKelvie's is also cheaper and easier to get into without a reservation.  It's located directly across from the Maritime Museum.  Murphy's on the Water (you can't miss it on the waterfront) is also good, but it's definitely a tourist restaurant!  You would want a spot on the patio so you can sit out on the water.

The Press Gang is another more up-market restaurant - it's across from the white Church on Prince St, between Argyle and Barrington.  I'm not sure what you're looking for.  If you just want casual food, I would also recommend the Economy Shoe Shop.  It's another favourite haunt for out-of-towners - it consists of quite a few rooms, all connected with interesting and fun decor.  Decently priced food, great service.  They also have a patio.  It's located on Argyle St.

In terms of attractions - the Citadel is great.  The views of the harbour are also wonderful.  I didn't find a ton of stuff there, but I had a fun time exploring the fort.  
Pier 21 is a museum all about Canadian immigration.  It was a major entry port for new Canadians who arrived via ship throughout the 20th century.  It's really well done, but with only a day in Halifax you may want to spend more time exploring the city instead of seeing museums.  If you have a personal connection, however, it's worth a visit.  It's probably at least two hours of your time...
The Maritime Museum of the Atlantic is one of my favourites, it details the seafaring heritage of the Maritimes.  I think it's the best attraction in Halifax.  They also have a Titanic Exhibit and information on the Halifax Explosion.

You could do a boat tour of the Harbour, they take anywhere from 1.5 to 3 hrs.  Another option is the "discount boat tour" - take the Dartmouth-Halifax ferry over and back.  It's $2 or $2.25 each way and you get to see Halifax from the water.    It's good if all you want to do is take pictures and it takes about half an hour total.  There are also some neat restaurants in Alderney Landing.

Finally (this is my last point, I swear), there are walking "ghost tours" of Halifax every evening.  I've done a couple of them and always had a blast.  The guides are very knowledgeable about Halifax history and it gives you an entirely new view of downtown!  My favourite brings you to a couple of graveyards before ending on the waterfront with a story about McNab's island.


----------



## mudrecceman (19 Aug 2007)

Piper, this stuff helping any?


----------



## CdnArtyWife (19 Aug 2007)

Wow, MRM and megsy covered it pretty well according to what you are looking for.

I have to add though, that if you are going to be in the Mahone Bay area, driving up the Lighthouse Route (along the south shore Rt. 3) is the most beautiful and scenic way to get to Halifax. You can pass by Queensland Beach (a great place to get 2nd degree sunburns and body surf) and take in Peggy's Cove on the way. At Peggy's Cove you can climb some awe striking rock formations and also see the monument to those lost in the SwissAir 111 disaster. 

Peggy's Cove is free to go to, and when the hubster was in Halifax for his Escort O duties...we took the kiddos there during one of his days off. We had great fun and it only took a couple hours, but you could make it the better part of the day if you wanted.

However, having grown up in the Annapolis Valley and litterally a hop, skip and jump away from Fort Anne and L'Habitation Port Royal in Annapolis....I would highly reccommend a trip there....but not this go. It is a good 2 hours drive from Halifax, through some beautiful farm countryside...but it is not for your trip this time...you just won't have the time or desire to travel that far.

When in Halifax, the Historic Properties are always a good bet, if you need to stay the night there, you can get a 4 star hotel quality room at Juno Tower at Stadacona for $45/night...not bad for being right down town either...similar rooms will run you $100-150/night in the down town hotels.

The Brewery Market is a great place to check out on Saturday morning at the Old Keith's Brewery in the historic properties...there are peddlers of all kinds with their wares...ranging from hand made soaps to fine art...And don't forget to get a famous Cinamon bun from Mary's Bread Basket if you go...you will wait in a long line....but it is SOOOO worth it!!

I hope you enjoy your time in NS...and the scenery is beautiful. Don't forget to get a picture of the "three churches" while in Mahone Bay....but something tells me you'd be hard pressed not to, as the wedding you are attending will likely be in one of them. LOL

Have fun, Piper.


----------



## RHFC_piper (19 Aug 2007)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Piper, this stuff helping any?



Yes.  It's quite helpful.  Unfortunately, wont have a whole lot of time in Halifax as my itinerary seems to be getting more and more full.

We land late Tuesday and probably wont be at our B&B (Three Thistles) until 2130h-ish. I might be able to talk the wife into a quick stop at a pub, but she'll probably want to check in to our room first, which means we'll be hitting a pub in Mahone bay... I found one online but I can't recall the name. Wednesday is the "meet and greet" with the couple and their family to go over tunes and such, followed by the rehearsal/dinner.  The wedding is on Thursday, which will eat up the day and we'll be drinking into the night... which leave us Friday.  I don't know how early we'll be getting into Halifax from Mahone Bay, due to hang overs, but so far I think I'll be getting to the Citadel for sure, then we'll be doing some pub crawling down to the waterfront.  Salty's looks like a good place for dinner, then I think we're going to hunt for a pub for a few pints before we have to head back to get what little sleep we can before departing for the Air Port at 0300h (or so)... our flight back is at 0630h (which means we have to be at the airport for 0500h)... So, it won't be a long night, just a day.  
But, we may end up coming back in the future sometime.


Thanks to everyone who have contributed here.


----------



## TN2IC (19 Aug 2007)

Wow...I missed this post.

Now Citadel is good. Local Armouries is just down the hill from there. McNabs Island is nice. Nothing but old forts and trails there. Also another fort with great trails is York Redoubt.

As for grub... hmm... Fishmen Cove in Eastern Passages.... right nearby moi! But I work on the other side of the harbour. As for a watering hole... if your a fan of Trailer Park Boys... there is always Bubbles Masion (downtown Halifax). They also have grub there too. Make sure you visit Olands brewery. (North End near my work)  ;D

And if you want entrainment, visit the dockyard. I am always there. 
  


http://www.pc.gc.ca/lhn-nhs/ns/halifax/index_e.asp
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/York_Redoubt
http://www.fishermanscove.ns.ca/
http://www.bubblesmansion.com/v2/

Regards,
TN2IC..


If you need some directions quick, I"ll pm you my Cell number.


----------



## Scott (19 Aug 2007)

If you're a brunch buffet guy and can spare the coin hit Mother Tuckers at 1668 Lower Water St. in Halifax, no website available. Sunday's are best but I am not sure that will help your plans. Seriously, this place is awesome grub. Roast beef shaved right in front of you, sides of pork, made to order HUGE ARSED omlettes, salad bar, you name it.

If you decide to see the harbour from the ferry, which I recommend, you can hit the Celtic Corner Pub: http://www.celticcorner.ca/ it's a jewel in downtown Dartmouth.

I rather like Bubbles for the atmosphere and their food is pretty decent.

I was at the Pogue last weekend for lunch, my second visit, and was not impressed.

Argyle Street has great pubs all along.

And if one makes it to Eastern Passage the John's Lunch is a must see/eat/feel full/sleep happy.

Nearer to you would be the Turkey Burger in Bridgewater.

Basically, it's hard to do it justice in one day...


----------



## TN2IC (19 Aug 2007)

I love it at John's Lunch. You can see the line up outside every lunch time.  ;D

But wow... still great fish!


----------



## Scott (19 Aug 2007)

Anyone who likes to travel the HRM has to hit Musquodoboit Harbour for Harbour Fish and Fries (The red building kitty cornered to the rail museum) it's the best fish in the city, IMO.


----------



## TN2IC (19 Aug 2007)

Scott said:
			
		

> Basically, it's hard to do it justice in one day...



Amen.


----------



## niner domestic (20 Aug 2007)

I'll add to the list that while in the Mahone Bay area, try to take a side trip up to Chester and Lunenburgh.  Lunenburgh is where the Blue Nose I and II had their keels laid in the shipyards there.  The towns are very pretty and typical of the Maritime colour and flair for home design.  

One place that is always overlooked by tourists is the beaches down near East and West Pennett, Sambro (Crystal Beach) and Herringcove.  On the way up to Herring Cove, there is the York Redoubt and Chebucto Head Lighthouse.  The panoramas from both places of Halifax and the Eastern Shore and Northeast Arm are spectacular.  When you stand on the cliff of the Chebucto Head lighthouse, Point Pleasant park is very visible and you can see the Navy Memorial (so is Mcnabb Island).  Fleming Park near Jollimore (on the Spryfield side) is lovely as well.  

Dotted all along the coasts are little churches with spectacular architecture and stained glass windows.  Going out to Bedford is of course, the famous Bedford Basin where WWII convoys were mounted and today, the navy uses it to rev up the engines before getting underway and the underground house on the water side of the highway as well.  

Have a safe trip. And try any one of the pubs in the Historic Properties as mentioned. I always like the Lower Deck myself - and if Signal Hill is playing, it'll be a good time by all.


----------



## Rheostatic (20 Aug 2010)

Reviving this thread because I'm headed out East for a week.  

Is there anything in particular going on in Halifax next week that's worth checking out? I've never been to Halifax and I hope to make the most of of my time after work.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 Aug 2010)

Two words

"Liquor Dome"


----------



## Scott (20 Aug 2010)

Darrell's Peanut Butter Burger, don't scoff until you've scarfed it.

Celtic Corner in Dartmouth, Old Traingle in Halifax. 

In the next week? Not sure of Buskers are still on but the waterfront almost always has something going on.


----------



## Michael OLeary (20 Aug 2010)

Weekend brunch at My Father's Mustache. Get in when the doors open, get a table by the windows overlooking the street. Pick up the papers on your way there to browse over brunch. Enjoy the food and the view, especially when the weather is nice and the girls are our walking and running on Spring Garden.  Order the steak and Eggs Benedict, it's not actually on the menu like that but if you ask nice and offer to make up any price differences, they'll usually do it.  It did help that I was a "regular" for a few years with this routine.   ;D


----------



## NSDreamer (29 Nov 2010)

Good Afternoon everyone,

 I'm not sure if this is the right board, but as I am talking about a type of training I'll give it a go. Please feel free to move it mods, not that I doubt you would anyway heh.

 I'm looking to start participating in a martial arts class in the Halifax area. I was wondering if anyone knows of any good classes being run in the area? I've been browsing through the Spirit Martial arts website, and while it gives a good list of classes/schools available it does not however give any references regarding the instructors.

 While I intend to put quite a bit more research into this, I was wondering if anyone had any particular recommendations in regards to good schools/instructors in the HRM. 

 As to what style, I'm really quite open beyond the fact that whatever I decide on must end being practical rather then ornamental. 

 Thanks again,

         NSDreamer


----------



## TN2IC (29 Nov 2010)

Try checking PSP website. I believe BJJ is offer in Shearwater.

Regards,
TN2IC


----------



## NSDreamer (29 Nov 2010)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Try checking PSP website. I believe BJJ is offer in Shearwater.
> 
> Regards,
> TN2IC



Erm, what is PSP?


----------



## TN2IC (29 Nov 2010)

PSP... military gym. I just read your profile. That's my old unit before they changed their name.

Here is the site. http://www.psphalifax.ns.ca Good luck at the old "Dirty Thirty"

Regards,
TN2IC


----------



## NSDreamer (29 Nov 2010)

Haha, Domo domo. Thank you. I'll look into it and as it stands I'm having a blast with them. There may be issues here and there, but overall they're a good bunch!


----------



## 2010newbie (29 Nov 2010)

I don't know this school, but I took some Wing Chun classes in Australia and I really enjoyed it. After BMOQ next summer I am going to start them up again in Toronto. It is a unique form of Kung Fu that can be picked up fairly quickly. Most schools let you come in for a free trial lesson anyways, so you could probably give a few of them a shot before you make your decision.

http://www.halifaxwingchun.ca/


----------



## Parabellum (10 Mar 2011)

I did two and half years in Halifax with the Navy and went to this club...

http://www.bushidokai.ca/content/home.php

The guy who runs it has all sorts of different classes ranging from kickboxing to grappling to more traditional stuff such as Japanese jujutsu and weapon arts so, if you're someone who loves to train, you learn lots!

Hope this helps.


----------



## mad dog 2020 (12 Apr 2011)

Seeing this is a naval base, what is the golf course like at Hartlien Point. What is it like during the week as a guest (retired)?   8)


----------



## Occam (12 Apr 2011)

Nice course, usually in pretty good shape.  Front nine are a bit of trouble if you can't drive straight, but the back nine are nice and open.  Early tee-offs can be wet and/or foggy, but afternoons are nice.  Getting tee times as a guest isn't normally a problem, they have section/branch golf tournaments and the like only on Mondays thru Thursdays and they try to keep them early.


----------



## Wilshire Blvd. (15 Apr 2011)

Good luck on number 2!  >


----------



## trigger324 (16 Apr 2011)

:rage:

#2...


----------



## Occam (16 Apr 2011)

That's what you get when you try to rip the cover off the ball and get it past that pond.   ;D


----------



## trigger324 (16 Apr 2011)

no matter what i do, 9 times out of 10 i'm in that pond...


----------



## Occam (16 Apr 2011)

trigger324 said:
			
		

> no matter what i do, 9 times out of 10 i'm in that pond...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mWKIMGinvg


----------



## Wilshire Blvd. (17 Apr 2011)

I normally lay up  in front of the pond off the tee and hook my second shot into the woods, haha.


----------



## Scott (6 Dec 2012)

Someone will be along to tell you about lodging...

As far as where to go/eat:

-The Old Triangle on Bedford Row is a staple irish pub for many. Decent food and almost always some live music.

-If you're a hockey fan the Halifax Mooseheads have a few top 10 draft worthy players and are doing well this year. Tickets for under 25 bucks. Drink at Maxwell's Plum beforehand (60 beers on tap)

-Darrell's Peanut Butter Burger. Queen Street. Nuff said.

-If you like fancier dining then any of the Hamachi's, Il Mercato, Bicycle Thief, all good spots and not bank breakers.

-More pubs: Bearly's, Henry House, Rogue's Roost, Red Stag

-MUST FIND GRANITE STOUT...or Propeller Pilsener.

-The Seaport Farmer's Market is handy to Pier 21 - decent experience and good food at the market (find some of Sweet William's pepperoni - I've known him and his family for years and their stuff is top notch) another tenant at the market is Manfred the German smoked bacon dude.

I'm sure there's more, but most of my excursions to Halifax nowadays are to hit MEC or get drunk. Or both.


----------



## mariomike (6 Dec 2012)

Stacked said:
			
		

> Unqauls out West stay in Nelles Block,  and once qualified can either move ashore or into Bernays Block.   Is there something similar out east?



"I know the Hfx equivalent to Nelles is basically ABlock, but is there an equivalent to Bernays?":
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/100600/post-1046560.html#msg1046560



			
				Stacked said:
			
		

> Any recommendations on what to see/where to go/eat?



Things to do in Halifax  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/65329.0


----------



## kratz (6 Dec 2012)

MS&B accommodations in Halifax is A Block.

St Laurent block in Willow Park is the other MS&B accommodation, 
normally for trained members or with courses conducted in Willow Park.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (6 Dec 2012)

Stacked said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Going to be in Halifax 14 Jan for Basic Submarine Qual.
> 
> ...



Unless it moved, there used to be a PSP Kiosk right in A Block.  If you can get there when it is open, they can tell you about discount tickets, as an example, PSP offers for CF mbrs.  PSP Halifax.

- Aside from the usual stuff at night (The Dome, etc etc etc) there are some nice pubs, Mooseheads hockey games (supposedly a good team this year), lots of museums, hiking trails if you are in to that (and not far at all from the *city*, Long Lake Provincial Park is a popular one you can do some bushwhacking in for example).  If you are a Geocacher...well, you could keep busy just doing that on off time.

- Check out TicketAtlantic for stuff that might be going on at the Metro Center (concerts, etc) and also Casino Nova Scotia for stuff they have laid on for the winter.

- If you like steamed Montreal smoked meat sandwichs, hit Kel's Deli on Wyse Road not far from the MacDonald Bridge.  Best I could find in the city.  

- Depending on what type of scene you are looking for, there are lots of options.  Economy Shoe Shop, Split Crow, Old Triangle for pub kind of stuff.  Halifax Ale House is popular.  

- shopping, there is Halifax Shopping Center (could walk from Stad depending on temps) and Dartmouth Crossing is going full swing with all kinds of shops, restaurants, Empire Theateres.  Farther from Stad is Bayers Lake area, same deal as the Crossing for the most part.

- One word of advice, if you are out clubbing, don't walk home alone to Stadacona up Gottigen Street.  More than a few ppl I've known have been confronted, assaulted, etc doing exactly that.  I haven't been downtown Halifax at bar hours for some time, but Pizza Corner was usually packed after the bars close and comes with its assortment of fucktards.


----------



## kratz (6 Dec 2012)

[quote author=Eye In The Sky]
Unless It moved,  there used to be is a PSP Kiosk right in A Block at the front desk of the Base Gym at Stad.  If you can get there when it is open, they can tell you about discount tickets, as an example, PSP offers for CF mbrs.[/quote]

FTFY

You can also check out the PSP Halifax website for information as well.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (6 Dec 2012)

Tks.  Been awhile since I had the pleasure of visiting A Block.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (6 Dec 2012)

Scott said:
			
		

> -Darrell's Peanut Butter Burger. Queen Street. Nuff said.



Never heard of this one...must do a recce over the Holidays.

Another good one on Queen was Alexandria's Pizza, best turkey pita/wrap in the city.



> most of my excursions to Halifax nowadays are to hit MEC or get drunk. Or both.



That would make for interesting times for the MEC staff....


----------



## Scott (6 Dec 2012)

Venus Pizza on Barrington - schawarma. You can thank me later. 

Be warned, it's loaded with enough garlic to keep, or make, you single for a long, long time after eating.


----------



## Scott (6 Dec 2012)

I don't do donairs. But ask around and you'll get a bevvy of opinions on the best. Try some deep fried pepperoni.

Peggy's Cove is pretty nice any time of the year - if you like waves and rocks. Just be mindful of the warnings, they're there for a reason.

What's MEC? Been living under a rock? Mountain Equipment Co-Op. Halifax's is small compared to others, but still an awesome store. If you're into buying stuff for the trail be sure to hit the North face store (Barrington), Patagonia (Brewery market), and Trail Shop (Quinpool). All have their own things that they do well.


----------



## my72jeep (6 Dec 2012)

Is Bubbles bar still open?


----------



## trigger324 (6 Dec 2012)

no, that closed down. well at least in name. there's always some reincarnation of a bar opening in there. the current name escapes me but you'll get the same early 20s clientele no matter what it's called.

donairs. you want an idiotically huge one that isn't all that tasty? roberts donair across the macdonald bridge. for one that does taste good, you can't beat the kod. they aren't called "king" of donair for nothing. there's shops all over metro.(but not at pizza corner anymore)

couldn't agree more on that shwarma suggestion from venus pizza.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (6 Dec 2012)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> Is Bubbles bar still open?



IIRC, Bubbles Mansion closed in '10.


----------



## my72jeep (6 Dec 2012)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> IIRC, Bubbles Mansion closed in '10.


I was last in Halifax in 09 was a OK place on a Thursday.


----------



## Scott (6 Dec 2012)

The last time I was in the city for a few days (October) I didn't see a tenant at the old Bubbles spot.

Mike Smith also has stakes in the Toothy Moose on Argyle and Bubba Ray's on Spring Garden (Bubba ray's has a vast selection of wings).

Argyle Street is pretty good for an assortment of bars/nightlife.


----------



## Maxadia (6 Dec 2012)

If you are doing Peggy's Cove, go check out the Swiss Air memorial....a very short distance to the West, if I remember correctly - as in, very few kilometres (You can see the cove from it I believe - been a while)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swissair_Flight_111


----------



## dimsum (6 Dec 2012)

Stacked said:
			
		

> Awesome,  thanks for all the replies.  Already getting more excited for the trip.
> I'm definitely going to be checking out all the restaurants/pubs mentioned (especially Venus Pizza, love garlic)  I'm hoping the nightlife is a little better than Victoria
> 
> 
> (Also,  what is MEC?)



The nightlife in Victoria and Halifax is totally different.  There's nightlife in Vic, mainly in places outside the Inner Harbour.  So yeah, if you're living in Esquimalt, it's a bit of a pain to get to but much better than the usual spots downtown.  In my last few months in Vic, after living there for almost 5 years by then, I found some awesome out-of-the-way places in Cook St Village, James Bay and Oak Bay.  Then again, if uni-style binge drinking is your scene, you'll be hard-pressed to find a better city than Halifax for that.  Your call.

Oh, and you're living in Vic and don't know of MEC?    ???


----------



## Scott (6 Dec 2012)

Infidel.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (6 Dec 2012)

RDJP said:
			
		

> If you are doing Peggy's Cove, go check out the Swiss Air memorial....a very short distance to the West, if I remember correctly - as in, very few kilometres (You can see the cove from it I believe - been a while)
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swissair_Flight_111



If leaving Peggys Cove, at the main road turn left and drive about 800m or so, it is there on the left with parking avail just off the road.  You can see the lighthouse, restaurant/shop, etc at the Cove fairly clearly from the location and there is signage on the way.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (6 Dec 2012)

Stacked said:
			
		

> Going to be in Halifax 14 Jan for Basic Submarine Qual.



Aside from whatever parts of your course are down by the MOG/jetty/dockyard, you don't have far to go around Stad.

A-Block also houses your galley and there is a small CANEX and Tim's in the same building.  The gym is a 2 minute walk.  One of the sub trg facilities is another 2 min walk past the gym, and the MWC, BHospital and Stad CSOR are a 1 min walk past that.  Pretty condensed.

The Fleet Club is 5ish min walk from A Block.

Down to the dockyard side, I'd say 15-20 min walk (considering the time of the year and ice/snow/retard drivers down the hill to Barringston, and to the jetty) depending on where you are headed.


----------



## dimsum (6 Dec 2012)

Stacked said:
			
		

> I'm living in Belmont Park, even more of a pain in the ass than Esquimalt.
> In Victoria I usually frequent the "V-Lounge",  or the dirty-c.   As for pubs,  I usually go to "Ross Bay Pub" on Fairfield.
> I'm young, so the uni-style binge drinking sounds great.
> 
> And I am sure I've seen MEC before.   It's by the bay center isn't it?   Just not a place I'd usually visit.



MEC is the beige building next to Chinatown (across from Montys).  It's huge and not really something you can miss.  I think you're thinking of Valhalla Outfitters or something similar.


----------



## Melbatoast (6 Dec 2012)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> MEC is the beige building next to Chinatown (across from Montys).  It's huge and not really something you can miss.  I think you're thinking of Valhalla Outfitters or something similar.



Valhalla moved to Langford a couple of years ago so it's probably not that. But yeah, MEC spans the block from Johnson to Pandora along Government.

Everyone else has covered it, but to reiterate, if you like getting hammered at dozens of packed pubs and bars in one night, boy is Halifax the town for you. It's also pretty great for lethal but extremely yummy junkfood. There's a Starbucks a couple minutes walk from A-Block in a mini version of Cook Street Village if you want to simulate the west coast for a few minutes a day. There is (or was) a Jamaican place right there, too, that I never got to try. I can vouch for the peanut butter burgers, very decent. Even though it's a chain, Cora for breakfast downtown is really good.

I wouldn't recommend trying to get accommodation at St. Laurent for the length of your stay. It's a good 20-30 minute walk to Stad every day, and Halifax winter weather suuuuucks. It might drizzle in Vic but at least arctic winds aren't trying to rip your face off every day - I'm from northern BC so don't paint as some kind of softy. There's isn't a galley there any more either so if you don't want to live on noodles and microwave meals the walk is a pain in the ass. A-Block is far more convenient to everything even if the standard of living is low (but the rooms are bigger than Nelles). You'll be pretty busy studying on a BSQ anyway, and hopefully roomed with someone else on the same course.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (6 Dec 2012)

Last time I was there many moons ago it was 2 to a room with communal washrooms down the hall....


----------



## mariomike (6 Dec 2012)

Stacked said:
			
		

> Somebody recommended I ask for St Laurent but from what everyone's saying ill just stick with A-Block.



A review from 2007. Hopefully, things have improved since then.  



			
				aesop081 said:
			
		

> Last time i stayed in A-block :
> 
> 1- They tried to put me in a 6-man  transient room.  When i entered said room, there was a very large kit explosion present and the door was not even locked.
> 2- The next room they gave me was a 2-man room where i as to be by myself.
> ...


----------



## Nfld Sapper (6 Dec 2012)

mariomike said:
			
		

> A review from 2007. Hopefully, things have improved since then.



Sadly last time I was there no.....


----------



## Nfld Sapper (6 Dec 2012)

Better to go in with that knowledge and then find out things might be better.......


----------



## cupper (6 Dec 2012)

If any portion of your course puts you at the NBCD / Firefighting school (forget what they are calling it these days), be sure to take in the displays on the Kootenay explosion. (if it hasn't been moved elsewhere). It is quite a moving display about the incident. (I am a little biased, as there is a photo of me way back when)

Have to agree, Halifax winters suck, having been through more than 40 of them. They can be even worse if you a=have acclimated from a warmer climate.

Best view of Halifax is from the Dartmouth waterfront next to the ferry terminal.

Best time to visit Peggy's Cove (my preference) is just before or after a winter blow. No tourists, great waves, and just give a real mood of the ocean, particularly if you are looking for great photos.

Sailor's Memorial and the Bonaventure Anchor are down at Point Pleasant Park, stop by and remember those who have gone before you.

Best clams / fish & chips are at John's Lunch on Pleasant Street, just up the hill from the Woodside Ferry Terminal. Also, Pilot's Pub located on the access road to the Woodside Ferry terminal has good food as well.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (7 Dec 2012)

Agree on the clams....fish and chips, I`ll go wth Wharf Wraps down in Eastern Passage.  ;D  The cajun stuff is awesome.


----------



## Melbatoast (7 Dec 2012)

Stacked said:
			
		

> Great.... :facepalm:



I was last there in 2011 and it wasn't that bad (not great, mind you). A lot of that describes the transient quarters that house who-knows-who for short periods. You will have a room ready and waiting for you, but still almost certainly it will be double occupancy. Maybe they have put better TVs in the rooms by now.

The only tip I can offer is try to make sure you get a room AWAY from the galley exhaust fans. They are very, very loud and quite often the staff will forget to turn them off at close of business so you get the roar all night. That said I think that's the PLQ wing now so it may not be a problem. 

St. Laurent block rooms are tiny, slightly larger than a prison cell (smaller than Bernays), and seem to be made of cardboard for all the noiseproofing they offer - the only benefit in my opinion is that they are in fact single rooms.


----------



## Sub Standard (7 Dec 2012)

As far as donairs are concerned Robert's Donairs in Dartmouth are the best in town all though Venus is pretty good too.  Have fun on BSQ and I might run into you as I am headed there on Jan 6th for my CSEC?COW course at CFNOS subs as well.


----------



## Nuggs (12 Dec 2012)

Stacked said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Going to be in Halifax 14 Jan for Basic Submarine Qual.
> 
> ...



I just finished my BSQ, all the West coast guys on our course were housed at A Block. Accommodations wasn't entertaining anything else as the galley is shutdown at St. Laurent.

As far as Halifax nightlife. I'm sure the east coasters on your course will be more than happy to show you around, but realistically you won't have a whole lot of free time, especially in the first 3-4 weeks. You'll be drinking from the fire hose so to speak.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (31 Jan 2013)

If no dice on the Hfx side, try Warrior Block in Shearwater, they have 4-5 family set-ups there on the first floor just down the hall from the Duty NCO room.

You could also drop into the Accn desk in A Block to ask how to get an update, or Juno front desk perhaps.  Someone should be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (1 Feb 2013)

being a history nut, I say don't forget the Citadel http://www.pc.gc.ca/lhn-nhs/ns/halifax/index.aspx


other places nearby http://www.uer.ca/forum_showthread.asp?fid=3&threadid=42392


----------



## csailor (21 Feb 2014)

Can a retired military person can rent  a room at stad?..When I was on ships in Halifax, I used to get rooms and a lot of them were innoccupied..I figure that instead of asking friends or rent a room in a motel for 5-6 days, it would be  cheaper tro get a room at stad. the price used to be 10-15$.Can we reserve a month in advance  if we can  rent a room there?


----------



## dapaterson (21 Feb 2014)

Don't know the rules, but this web page should ahve contact info where you can get an answer:

http://www.cg.cfpsa.ca/cg-pc/Halifax/EN/HousingandAccommodation/Accommodations/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## csailor (21 Feb 2014)

Thanks  ,with that link above, I was able to find out everything that I needed(and no,if you are retired,you can not rent a room)


----------

